# I hate apple! phone question Any suggestions?



## ChuckF.

Where did you get the procedure to do the change? That should have showed which screw went where. Ifixit is good: 
https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/How+to+replace+your+iPhone+5+battery/10587

You have to find the screws. They could be laying on the circuit board and that's not good. When I take apart tiny things I use an egg carton for parts. Take notes too.


----------



## user_12345a

They're on the floor, never to be found again. They weren't dropped in the phone.

I get can a new screw kit if needed but there's no point if there's other damage.

I ordered the kit off ebay and used youtube for instructions, there was no mention of different screw sizes, i found out later.

Now it's a black screen with two white lines going down vertically - this is if I hold the metal plate over the screen connections down while turning it on.

I shouldn't need all the screws for testing, right?

I disconnect battery before disconnecting screen again.

Is there a way to tell if i wrecked the board using the wrong screws?

Is there a way to repair the screen connection without needing a new screen.


----------



## user_12345a

I can't see not having screws causing this alone.

If i connect the screen, put the metal plate and press down so connectors stay, i should be able to see if there's another problem.


----------



## 123pugsy

There are guys on Kijiji that fix iPhones for a reasonable cost.
Apple told me a ridiculous sum for changing a speaker. Then they proceeded to tell me if I had an aftermarket speaker installed, they would never fix my phone again.

So, I then proceeded to get the Kijiji Dude to fix it.


----------



## user_12345a

The screen is like $50 if i ruined that.

The motherboard is probably at least that.

I got the phone given to me, didn't pay, just bought a battery.

Not into cell phones at all, even $100 is way too much to put into one. 

May take it somewhere and see if the screen can be tested before deciding to discard it.


----------



## That Guy

On the flip side you can buy another one on CL. be sure to buy it while at your providers store... swap the sim, and make sure you can log in to icloud, and register it on ur network before u pay for the phone.

I have a 64GB iphone 6+ for $250


----------



## user_12345a

The screen is bad and i can buy it for under $30 on ebay. i have to buy ihpone screws too, lost some of them.

I'm not a big cell phone user, it's for emergencies. $250 way too much.


----------



## daveb1

I'd try the CL or Kijiji route. The guy might have the parts needed from a phone that has other issues. Or he may be willing to buy your phone for parts, it is a new battery after all.


----------



## raylo32

If just for emergencies an old flip phone like a Motorola Razr is the way to go. Easier to carry than any smart phone, way more durable, batteries last a long time in standby and are a dime a dozen to replace.


----------



## Druidia

The cost of getting a screen replaced is $60. You’re better off paying someone else to do that for you because you’ve already learned that you’re not good at tweaking an iPhone. 

I’ve replaced batteries on several iPhones. Also changed cameras. You need to be a very meticulous, organized person with a light touch to work on smartphones without damaging anything. You have to watch more than just one video if you’re hoping to get complete knowledge from them.


----------



## user_12345a

> The cost of getting a screen replaced is $60. You’re better off paying someone else to do that for you because you’ve already learned that you’re not good at tweaking an iPhone.


The iphone isn't good at being tweaked.

I've worked on smaller electronics like laptop before and I have never seen a device so badly designed, intentionally to stop people from trying to repair their own stuff. The battery shouldn't be glued on, the screws so small, having pcb under screw holes without some kind of shielding. The screws shouldn't all look the same but vary by under 1 mm, and if you use the wrong one in the wrong hole, the device is bricked. There should be more slack in the cables so they don't get so easily damaged.

Considering how much they cost new, they should be engineered to be repaired.

Replacing a battery, i shouldn't have to open it up anyhow.


----------



## iamrfixit

In the effort to make thinner phones almost all mfr have done the same thing. All of the popular brand phones I know of have internal batteries that are custom fit into the phones body. When consumers demand these thin and sleek phones this is what it takes to make that happen.

I've opened almost every model of iphone and the 5 is not particularly difficult, you just have to have the correct tools and good detailed instructions. Just like any specialized repair having the right tools is absolutely necessary. I have this nice set of tools, along with the opening device and heating packs. Keep close track of where the screws and plates came from with a magnetic mat and a nice, large lighted magnifying glass is a necessity for my eyes. Try one of the later models with additional waterproofing, the screens are glued on as well as clips and screws, those are WAY more difficult.


----------



## user_12345a

Are the screens specific to the exact model number?

Or can I order a screen for a 5C and it'll be fine?

thanks.


----------



## Druidia

user_12345a said:


> The iphone isn't good at being tweaked.
> 
> I've worked on smaller electronics like laptop before and I have never seen a device so badly designed, intentionally to stop people from trying to repair their own stuff. The battery shouldn't be glued on, the screws so small, having pcb under screw holes without some kind of shielding. The screws shouldn't all look the same but vary by under 1 mm, and if you use the wrong one in the wrong hole, the device is bricked. There should be more slack in the cables so they don't get so easily damaged.
> 
> Considering how much they cost new, they should be engineered to be repaired.
> 
> Replacing a battery, i shouldn't have to open it up anyhow.



Well, of course, Apple (and all other companies) will make it hard for people to mess with their products. They earn a lot from repair services. They're after profit, always. If they weren't, we wouldn't need to do hacks, root our Android phones, jailbreak our iPhones, etc. etc.

In fairness, though, a smartphone is a lot lot smaller than a laptop so it makes sense that everything inside is really tiny.

Many other people can fix a smartphone without losing screws or damaging cables and other parts. Apple and other companies charge an arm and a leg for their products to be repaired. Smart consumers go to smart repair people who can fix their phones without charging an arm and a leg. Really smart consumers learn how to fix things themselves. But, as I said, you have to be really meticulous and organized. The screws in iPhones being of different lengths is very very very common knowledge. You just didn't do enough reading, watching and learning before you embarked on your repair. But now you know what not to do in the future.

BTW, if you lay those screws next to each other on a clean surface, you can see that they're of different lengths. If you can't see that, then you need to use a head magnifier (same as when you're working on a watch). You need fine forceps/tweezers so you don't drop/lose screws. A magnetic tray is very helpful. And you need to map your repair area - assign where you're going to put which screw so you know where to get the screw when you have to put them back in the phone. These are actually explained in detail in many of the Youtube videos and online text (with photos) instructions.

The adhesive strip (behind the battery) is there so that your battery isn't rattling around in your phone. Adhesive strips in newer iPhones are like 3M strips - they have pull tabs and you stretch them to release. Otherwise, you heat the battery a bit with a hair dryer/heat pad to soften the adhesive then pry carefully.

There are many different models of phones so, as consumers, we do have a choice depending on which features are important to us. If you want a removeable battery, then go for Android although a lot of Androids also have nonremoveable batteries. If you want an extra microSD card for storage, then go for an Android but the caveat is, the extra microSD storage may not be useable after all as internal storage (i.e., you can't install apps into it) unless you root your phone. I like Androids but I like being able to sync my (originally) MS Outlook notes on every device more, so I'm sticking with iPhone. Plus, I hate how common it is to get "Unfortunately, [app name] has stopped" errors on Android phones.

Apple, like Google and other companies, put features that they want in their products. It doesn't necessarily mean that they are features that we want. Heck, it hasn't been too long ago when Apple actually included the Data button in the iPhone's Control Center when Android has had that feature for a long time already.

I wouldn't expect Apple (and other smartphone manufacturers) to use large screws and very long cables to make it easy for customers to open up their phones. Fortunately, we will always have geeky (and I mean that as a compliment) people around who like shattering mysteries and making knowledge available to everyone else.


----------



## user_12345a

okay, I'm more interested in fixing this thing now than complaining about apple and the post was edited to reflect my real question.

I don't care about the fine details of smart phones, I just want the thing to work.

Do you know if the screens are universal. 

Like a 5C is a 5C, same screen regardless of model/revision?


----------



## iamrfixit

Nope, they aren't compatible even among models of the same number. The phones all have different features and in some cases even slightly different shapes so you need the correct screen for your particular model 5, 5C 5S, 5SE.

ifixit.com not only provides great teardown and repair instructions they can also supply quality parts. Some of the cheap parts on ebay or amazon are not at all comparable to OEM quality, not even close.


----------



## user_12345a

iamrfixit said:


> Nope, they aren't compatible even among models of the same number. The phones all have different features and in some cases even slightly different shapes so you need the correct screen for your particular model 5, 5C 5S, 5SE.
> 
> ifixit.com not only provides great teardown and repair instructions they can also supply quality parts. Some of the cheap parts on ebay or amazon are not at all comparable to OEM quality, not even close.


You're saying the 5C has many different versions with different screens?

Or that the 5 has different versions.

How do I determine which screen to get?

ifixit it nice but it's too much money. i'll take my chances on ebay as long as i'm sure the right screen is ordered.

I use sellers with high ratings and check the return policy, the less reputable ones won't do returns.


----------



## iamrfixit

No, the 5c share the same screen, just won't interchange with the other 5(x) models


----------



## user_12345a

Okay thanks, so i should be safe ordering a 5C screen?


----------



## supers05

Sorry that I didn't see this earlier. 

Go get a cheap unlocked android phone for $30-40. They are a dime a dozen. Look at discount electronic stores. Make sure you tell them who your provider is first though. If you don't like android, there's a few older symbian phones still hanging around on shelves. They are rare. There's more Chinese custom OS phones showing up. I'd recommend the cheap android though. 



iamrfixit said:


> In the effort to make thinner phones almost all mfr have done the same thing. All of the popular brand phones I know of have internal batteries that are custom fit into the phones body. ....


Negative. You have alternatives. Some leaders, some no names. Just look. I stick to phones that I can install lineage on, and MUST have an easily replacable battery. (3rd party batteries are cheap and I have my sources that I trust.) 

There's a reason why I refuse to work on iPhones. I generally refrain from all mobile repairs these days, but I won't touch an iPhone anymore. They are just too much headache if you don't work on them all the time. 

...

The screen is for the specific model series. The very specific models detailing branding, frequency bands, and memory size is not important for the screen. (series such as; x, 5, 5s, etc) It becomes important for the main board. For the screen, however, there's multiple colours and brands stuck to them. The digitizer can be a separately purchased item. Make sure you buy them already together. It makes your life much more sane. 

PS. For future readers. Use the screw charts for your iphone model. It's important. Use a clear plastic screw or medicine tray. Glue the chart to the bottom. Place each screw into the correct tray. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

> Go get a cheap unlocked android phone for $30-40. They are a dime a dozen.


Too late, I just ordered a screen and replacement screws for it for a little less than the amount you posted. It comes with the digitizer, screen, cameras, home bottom. The store near me, they start selling androids at $80. 

I figure I should come ahead with the new battery, should be 3-4 years before i have to touch it again.

I use 711 which uses the rogers network, so rogers or unlocked. 

I'll use a guide to know what screw to use and will see if i can get my hands on calipers.

The kits come with special screw drivers and prying tools because apple is "special".

I think i wrecked the screen not wanting to disconnect it when changing the battery, cable just stretched. That, or when initially removing it.

Why can't they just have the back cover come off with screws and there's a separate frame to mount everything to? That would make so much sense, you don't remove the face of a watch to change the battery. (except maybe the iwatch)


----------



## supers05

user_12345a said:


> ... That would make so much sense, you don't remove the face of a watch to change the battery. (except maybe the iwatch)


Lol. Look in local free flyers. They will carry adverts. 

Good luck. I hope it works out. 

Cheers!


----------



## iamrfixit

supers05 said:


> Negative. You have alternatives. Some leaders, some no names. Just look. I stick to phones that I can install lineage on, and MUST have an easily replacable battery. (3rd party batteries are cheap and I have my sources that I trust.)


Certainly never said they were ALL this way, but the thin and sleek phones that people want sure are. These are also continually the highest rated and the most popular models. If you want a cheap phone with a removable battery you can sure get one. Most come complete with software/hardware glitches questionable quality parts and low consumer ratings. As with everything I'm sure there is a couple acceptable models out there somewhere. Most people don't seem to want or care about this. At my local cell store there is currently about 2-3 smart phones with removable batteries among the 25 that have built in. 

When manufacturers first started doing this I hated it as much as anyone, but here I am with a 3+ year old iphone still using the original battery and still working just fine. Three years is an eternity for a phone, especially mine. It's almost certain to be broke, drowned or lost before the battery gives trouble.


----------



## supers05

iamrfixit said:


> Certainly never said they were ALL this way, but the thin and sleek phones that people want sure are. These are also continually the highest rated and the most popular models. If you want a cheap phone with a removable battery you can sure get one. Most come complete with software/hardware glitches questionable quality parts and low consumer ratings. As with everything I'm sure there is a couple acceptable models out there somewhere. Most people don't seem to want or care about this. At my local cell store there is currently about 2-3 smart phones with removable batteries among the 25 that have built in.
> 
> When manufacturers first started doing this I hated it as much as anyone, but here I am with a 3+ year old iphone still using the original battery and still working just fine. Three years is an eternity for a phone, especially mine. It's almost certain to be broke, drowned or lost before the battery gives trouble.


I have a Samsung s5. Replaced the battery once, since as much as I do to preserve battery, it wasn't enough. The phone is much older then 3 years. I don't care much for stock ROMs, but it is OK on my work phone. (s5 active) I'll be getting one of the newer S series phones when this one eventually dies. My trade is hard on phones. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

It's a scam, planned obsolescence - make it difficult and expensive to replace battery so you have to buy a new one, raise sales, fulfill the mandate to deliver maximum profit to shareholders.



We'll be kicking ourselves when we run out of rare metals to make electronics. These things should be made to last 20 years with replaceable parts, upgrades where you just change the chip instead of the whole phone. And be easily recyclable at the end of life.

The consumers are architects of their own destruction i must admit - it's not only the manufacturers, going along with the bs marketing, "upgrading" all the time. Same thing with big box stores; complain about how they're ruining local manufacturing and small businesses but still shop there to save a buck.


----------



## user_12345a

Update:

The phone lives after blowing money on a screen and screws. But it takes longer than before to boot.

thanks iamrfixit & supers.

Hopefully will last a few years, i hope there isn't ever a next time for me working on an iphone, what a pos.

The $13 battery replacement that costed closer to $40.


----------



## user_12345a

Well, it still drains the battery fast, 20 minutes just using it, not on phone or camera and it dropped from 90 to 60%.

shouldn't be this finicky, why doesn't it work as it should?


----------



## iamrfixit

What were you doing? some action games or things like that can consume a lot of battery. Having a bunch of apps running in the background will too. Lowering the screen brightness can help, your cheap screen might not be the most efficient either. You may just need to calibrate your new battery.


----------



## user_12345a

no games, was just using it for testing purposes. there were maybe 3 things in the background. the previous phone was a old blackberry and never had issues like these, only replaced it because the screen messed up.

brightness wasn't set very high.

calibration, that's just a complete discharge and recharge.

the screen seems okay, don't know if it's oem or not.


----------



## supers05

user_12345a said:


> no games, was just using it for testing purposes. there were maybe 3 things in the background. the previous phone was a old blackberry and never had issues like these, only replaced it because the screen messed up.
> 
> brightness wasn't set very high.
> 
> calibration, that's just a complete discharge and recharge.
> 
> the screen seems okay, don't know if it's oem or not.


Let the phone discharge completely and recharge. Hopefully iPhone auto-writes the calibration data. I haven't looked into the software details in a very long time. 

PS. There is are lawsuits against apple due to their software "updates." They admitted to performance limiting, but some believe that they also tweaked the battery stats that are displayed. 



Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

it says capacity 1600mah/1600 on a battery life program.

did this affect the iphone 5? i know about they slow down phones with older batteries if it's a version 6.


----------



## supers05

user_12345a said:


> it says capacity 1600mah/1600 on a battery life program.
> 
> did this affect the iphone 5? i know about they slow down phones with older batteries if it's a version 6.


But was it an actual 1600 mah battery? Most after markets will be higher or lower. Whatever is cheaper, which is dependent on logistics. 

It was all models receiving updates. I've been hearing about those complaints since the original iPhone. I don't have solid proof though. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

don't remember, it was a cheap ebay one, i think the same or a little higher.

the original says 5.73whr.

wonder if any slow down updates could be rolled back.


----------



## supers05

user_12345a said:


> don't remember, it was a cheap ebay one, i think the same or a little higher.
> 
> the original says 5.73whr.
> 
> wonder if any slow down updates could be rolled back.


I never trust the capacity ratings of the cheap batteries. They are usually lower. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

rating of original, that was.

not going to take it apart again to check the new one.

it was like 13 bucks so i imagine not super good.


----------



## supers05

user_12345a said:


> not going to take it apart again to check.
> 
> it was like 13 bucks.


I figured that, and wasn't suggesting that. The point is that you'll likely get less capacity unless it was from a good manufacturer. 

Run it through a few full discharge/charge cycles and try again. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

it's possible the original battery was fine and there's an issue with the phone.


----------



## supers05

user_12345a said:


> it's possible the original battery was fine and there's an issue with the phone.


Yes. I've also seen garbage brand new batteries cause your symptoms. 

Li-ion batteries have a lifespan of 2-3 years, regardless of use. High usage will reduce that. That means that they have a shelf life. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

the screws i ordered were garbage, they wouldn't go in. i had to go to a local shop to get proper screws.

would have ordered off ifixit instead but expensive.


----------



## supers05

user_12345a said:


> the screws i ordered were garbage, they wouldn't go in. i had to go to a local shop to get proper screws.
> 
> would have ordered off ifixit instead but expensive.


That doesn't surprise me. With so many models now, and so few technical people in sales/shipping, it's a fact of life now. At least it works. 

I'd recommend an external battery kit. The universal ones have a standard USB-A port on them, so you can use it with any phone. They are cheap and will remain useful for a long time. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

will make do and charge it, prob wouldn't have changed battery had i known.

dollarama has external batt kits for $4, but probably junk. 

at least the new screen is very bright, i think they dim as they age.


----------



## supers05

user_12345a said:


> will make do and charge it, prob wouldn't have changed battery had i known.
> 
> dollarama has external batt kits for $4, but probably junk.
> 
> at least the new screen is very bright, i think they dim as they age.


At $4 I'd expect a 1000 mah or less. The larger ones go for about $10-20. Brand names for $15-30.

You'll want something like a 5 - 10,000 mah battery. 

Yes, LEDs do dim with age. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

Discovered the volume buttons don't work, can't adjust volume or use it to take picture.

regret spending money on this thing and making it worse.


----------



## supers05

user_12345a said:


> Discovered the volume buttons don't work, can't adjust volume or use it to take picture.
> 
> regret spending money on this thing and making it worse.


Leaning process... It's expensive

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

I'm stuck with it for now, good thing it's not a primary phone.


----------



## Druidia

user_12345a said:


> Discovered the volume buttons don't work, can't adjust volume or use it to take picture.
> 
> regret spending money on this thing and making it worse.


Probably damaged it when changing the battery.


----------



## supers05

Druidia said:


> Probably damaged it when changing the battery.


Or the buttons simply don't line up right anymore. I don't remember for that model, but sometimes there's an extra plastic bar just inside the case to transmit the physical push, to a micro switch. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

i'm not going to risk re-opening it for now, would probably make things worse and lose screws again.


now, despite spending money, i have
1. a rapidly depleting battery, about 1% a minute.
2. buttons that don't work
3. slow startup, stuck at apple logo for 30 seconds when turned on.


----------



## user_12345a

The new screen died, part of it is black. probably due to being a cheap knock off, i paid $30 for it.

Time to transfer everything to a used non-apple phone. I've wasted enough time with this pos.


----------



## carpdad

I use samsung rugby. So far so good.


----------



## supers05

carpdad said:


> I use samsung rugby. So far so good.


Later versions are called "active". IE. S5 active. Very hard to break when combined with an otterbox. Trust me, I've "tried".

Cheers!


----------

